# canoeing experiment



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Today a trainer friend and I took Shama canoeing in anticipation of an upcoming trip where DH and I will spend a morning canoeing. I'm happy to report she was a real trooper, despite the fact that it was also lightly raining the entire time (about an hour) we were on the water. For looking at me, sitting, and lying down, I gave her braunschweiger, which she had never had before, and nothing really fazed her. I had put a pillow case on top of an old seat cushion to give her a spot to lie down, and she stayed seated or lying down most of the time. She also didn't seem to mind her life jacket. I wished there'd been more wildlife around to see how agitated she would get, but she did well with the kayaker and stand-up paddle boarder who came near us, making noise and splashing (per my request). She also did well with a rocking canoe as well as one being dragged up onto shore and pushed into the water. What a relief! We'll be able to take her with us on our vacation. (She would have otherwise been able to stay in her ex pen in our Airbnb, but it's always more fun having her with us!) Below are photos of her after the outing.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is not only cute but adventurous as well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good girlie!!! My girls haven't done it, but kayaking never fazed Kodi.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Awesome! How did you train your babies to like getting their hair combed? I see many tangles on those lovely wet strains of hair.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've brushed and combed Shama on my lap since she was a puppy. She's learned to tolerate it, more or less. She still fusses when I comb her face and do her hair. It is still hard to get mats out of her rear and hind legs as she usually sits on my lap for grooming. The pictures below show her after brushing/combing her out the day after the canoeing outing (i.e., today). The last photo shows how much fur came out of her during this grooming session, mostly in the form of mats that formed under her collar and life jacket (and on her rear and hind legs).


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> I've brushed and combed Shama on my lap since she was a puppy. She's learned to tolerate it, more or less. She still fusses when I comb her face and do her hair. It is still hard to get mats out of her rear and hind legs as she usually sits on my lap for grooming. The pictures below show her after brushing/combing her out the day after the canoeing outing (i.e., today). The last photo shows how much fur came out of her during this grooming session, mostly in the form of mats that formed under her collar and life jacket (and on her rear and hind legs).


Well darn! I was hoping Patti would someday like combing and brushing if I knew the trick on how to train her. She's very wiggly on my lap and as she's gotten bigger it's become more of a challenge. She's very sleepy around 9 p.m. My new tactic comb her after she goes to sleep laying down. :smile2: Of course, she wakes up but is drowsy and doesn't wiggle as much. Laying down I can comb her back end. This isn't the answer long term. OK ... I'll just have to keep at it.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Shama is a real dog!!!! You need that crossover point where they had so much fun you are embarrassed by the dirt, mats, scraggly hair, and all that goes with a great day on the water. We've rented a pontoon boat on several occasions and Tux loves it. Imagine all those unfiltered winds blowing straight up one's nose with out even trying to sniff! 

Hint to Mikki: I groom Tux on my lap also. He grumbles at first, but I take the brush he likes the best and gently brush the parts he loves first, (between his front legs and his tummy. I say, "Oh that must feel soooo good", and he quits grumbling and he relaxes and I continue on for at least an hour. It's so much more difficult and time consuming when you are trying your best not to pull.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

This look is food-face. Just finished dinner and hasn't had time to run to the white sofa to smear the remains of it on the cushions before he is stopped. LOL


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Tux's Mom said:


> This look is food-face. Just finished dinner and hasn't had time to run to the white sofa to smear the remains of it on the cushions before he is stopped. LOL


LOL!!! :grin2: He's is a cute one.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama went canoeing in the BWCAW today. She was a real trooper! So much easier than on the experiment day, however, since it wasn't raining! I'll post photos when I get home . . .


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Good girl Shama!!! What a hoot.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Well darn! I was hoping Patti would someday like combing and brushing if I knew the trick on how to train her. She's very wiggly on my lap and as she's gotten bigger it's become more of a challenge. She's very sleepy around 9 p.m. My new tactic comb her after she goes to sleep laying down. :smile2: Of course, she wakes up but is drowsy and doesn't wiggle as much. Laying down I can comb her back end. This isn't the answer long term. OK ... I'll just have to keep at it.


Actually, laying down is a GREAT way to groom. I didn't know hw when Kodi was a puppy, so he gets groomed staning on a grooming table, in a grooming loop. But I made SURE that Panda learned to lie down for grooming from the time she was a small puppy. I comb out one side, then flip her over and comb out the other side. It is SO much easier.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

*Maggie boating*

Maggie loves to go boating in our pontoon & fishing boat. Once she has her life jacket on, she wants to head down to our dock. Sorry for the sideways picture. 
Lake Gaston VA/NC
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are some photos from our morning canoe ride in the BWCAW. I was so pleased that she didn't bark in the loons in the first photo. The third photo, with the empty canoe in the background, is my favorite. The fourth photo shows our guide and his dog Riley. The only time Shama barked at Riley was when Riley jumped in the water and swam to shore. It was as if Shama was yelling, "Riley! You fell in! Don't worry! We'll pick you up! Stay where you are!" Then we pulled up to the shore for a little snack break (and photo shoot), and Riley caught up to us. The last photo shows Shama in the life jacket that we borrowed from my sister's dog, a shorkie. Shama spent much of the trip either standing or lying on the guide's big backpack. I guess she preferred being higher up and seeing everything to being safe in the bottom of the canoe on the low cushion I'd brought! I didn't need to give her many treats even though I'd brought the braunschweiger!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Three more photos for you. I love it that I caught her mid-yawn. I zoomed in so you could see her better!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

How fun! Precious pics and story.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good girl, Shama! And you are a lifeguard, too?! Letting everyone know that Riley had "fallen in!" What a smart girl!


----------



## Gryffinthedog (Jan 29, 2018)

What fun! We are thinking about a Hav puppy in the near future and have become interested in canoe tripping in the last year or two as well. We've been discussing whether we'd bring the new dog on the canoe trips or have him/her stay with my sister. What beautiful scenery, too!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston loves kayaking paddle boarding and boating. I keep his hair short and it's always matted. lol. More power to you for keeping Shama's so long and lovely.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*lying down*



krandall said:


> Actually, laying down is a GREAT way to groom. I didn't know hw when Kodi was a puppy, so he gets groomed staning on a grooming table, in a grooming loop. But I made SURE that Panda learned to lie down for grooming from the time she was a small puppy. I comb out one side, then flip her over and comb out the other side. It is SO much easier.


That's how my sister clips her cavapoo. He lies on his side, she finishes that side then flips him over to do the other side.

Perry sits on my lap to do most of his combing... He stands while I clip him, but to do his legs/ feet I lie him on his back on my lap - so much easier!


----------

